#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  موسكو: التجارب الإيرانية تثبت عدم جدوى الدرع الصاروخي

## رويتر

وزير الخارجية الروسي سيرغي لافروف يقول إن النتائج الأخيرة للتجارب الصاروخية الإيرانية تدل على أن خطة الدرع الصاروخي الأمريكي بأوروبا غير ضرورية.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## ابن البلد

العالم بحاجة إلى إجراءات وتسويات جماعية حسب وزير خارجية روسيا

 قال وزير الخارجية الروسي سيرجي لافروف إن النتائج الأخيرة للتجارب الصاروخية الإيرانية تدل على أن نشر الدرع الصاروخي الأمريكي بأوروبا "أمر غير ضروري". 
 وقال إن التجارب الصاروخية أثبتت أن إيران لديها صواريخ لا يتعدى مداها ألفي كيلومتر، ما يعني انتفاء الحاجة إلى المنظومة الأمريكية. 
 وتقول الولايات المتحدة إن تسعى إلى حماية حلفائها الأوروبيين من الدول "المارقة". 
وقال الوزير الروسي إذا ما استمرت واشنطن في تنفيذ خطتها فسيكون إجراء "أحاديا بينما نحن في أمس الحاجة إلى الإجراءات والتسويات الجماعية." 
وأضاف لافروف -خلال تصريحات صحافية أدلى بها في موسكو بعد استقباله نظيره الأردني- قائلا: "نحن نعتقد أن كل مسألة تتعلق بإيران ينبغي أن تحل عبر مفاوضات وبالوسائل الدبلوماسية السياسية، وليس بواسطة الوعيد." 
 وحث وزير الخارجية الروسي إيران في المقابل على القبول بالعرض الأوروبي الأخير، فقال إنه عرض"متكامل، ويتضمن محفزات إيجابية كافية". 
وفي هذا الاطار، ذكرت وكالة الأنباء الإيرانية الرسمية إن سعيد جليلي كبير المفاوضين الإيرانيين في الملف النووي سيلتقي خافيير سولانا منسق الشؤون الخارجية في الاتحاد الأوروبي في مدينة جنيف السويسرية يوم التاسع عشر من الشهر الحالي. 
 "على أهبة الاستعداد"   وكان وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي إيهود باراك قد قال إن إسرائيل جاهزة  للتحرك ضد إيران إذا شعرت بتهديد لأمنها. 
 لكن باراك اكد أنه يفضل حاليا الاستمرار في الضغوط الدبلوماسية والعقوبات لإجبار إيران على التخلي عن برنامجها النووي. 
وأضاف باراك أمس الخميس في خطاب بتل أبيب أن التركيز في الوقت الحالي على" العقوبات الدولية والتحركات الدبلوماسية النشطة ويجب استنفاد كل هذه الوسائل". 
 ومضى قائلا إن" إسرائيل أقوى دولة في المنطقة وأثبتت في الماضي أنها لاتخشى التحرك عندما تتعرض مصالحها الأمنية الحيوية للخطر". 
 قالت اسرائيل ان الطائرة قادرة على تنفيذ طلعات تجسس فوق ايران

 وأشار وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي أيضا إلى أنه يجب الأخذ في الحسبان رد فعل " أعداء إسرائيل" مثل حزب الله. 
 ويعد هذا أقوى رد فعل من مسؤول إسرائيلي عقب قيام إيران بتجارب إطلاق عدة صواريخ متوسطة وبعيدة المدى. 
كما ردت إسرائيل على إعلان إيران إجراء المزيد من الاختبارات على الصواريخ لليوم الثاني على التوالي بالكشف عما أسمته بطائرة متطورة قادرة على تنفيذ طلعات تجسسية فوق إيران. 
 وقالت شركة الصناعات الجوية الإسرائيلية إنها زودت طائراتها من طراز "إيتام" بأنظمة متطورة لجمع المعلومات الاستخبارية. 
ووصف أفيشاي ييتحقيان، نائب مدير شركة "إلتا" وهي إحدى فروع شركة الصناعات الجوية، القدرات التي تمتاز بها الطائرة الجديدة قائلا " هذه الطائرات تستطيع التقاط حركة الطائرات المحلقة على علو قريب من الأرض مثلما بإمكانها رصد حركة الطائرات المحلقة خلف الجبال". 
وأضاف المسؤول الإسرائيلي أن "هذه الطائرة، التي تستطيع التحليق في علو مرتفع أي في علو يزيد عن 40 ألف قدم وهو يعادل نحو 13 كيلومترا، مزودة بإحدى أنجع الخصائص فيما يخص هذا النظام". 
 مزيد من الاختبارات  طهران قالت إن لديها آلاف الصواريخ جاهزة للإطلاق

 وكان الإعلام الإيراني قد ذكر أن التجربة الصاروخية الإيرانية تضمنت صاروخا يمكن أن يبلغ إسرائيل. 
 وقال التلفزيون الإيراني أمس الخميس إن الحرس الثوري اختبر لليوم الثاني على التوالي صواريخ متوسطة وطويلة المدى في الخليج. 
وأضاف التلفزيون أن الصواريخ لها "قدرات خاصة"، وقد أُطلقت خلال الليل لكن دون تقديم تفاصيل إضافية.، كما تمت تجربة قذائف صاروخية بحريه قادره على إصابة الغواصات. 
ويأتي الإعلان عن اختبار صواريخ جديدة بعد اختبار إيران الأربعاء لتسعة صواريخ على الأقل بما فيها نسخة مطورة من الصاروخ شهاب 3 الذي يبلغ مداه ألفي كلم ما يجلعها قادرا على ضرب إسرائيل. 
وجرت المناورات والتجارب الإيرانية بعد تهديد مساعد للمرشد الأعلى للثورة الإيرانية بحرق تل أبيب وإغراق وتدمير السفن الحربية الأمريكية في الخليج إذا تعرضت بلاده لهجوم عسكري. 
وكانت وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية، كوندوليزا رايس، قد قالت قبيل إعلان إيران عن اختبار صورايخ جديدة إن الولايات المتحدة ستدافع عن مصالحها ومصالح حلفائها في حال تعرضها لأي هجمات من قبل إيران. 
وقال مراسل بي بي سي في طهران إن اختبار إيران لصواريخها للمرة الثانية على التوالي سيُنظر إليه على أنه بادرة تحد عقب الإدانة الدولية لاختبارات الأربعاء.

----------


## ابن البلد

شكل العالم كله هيولع في بعضه
 ::(:

----------

